# Boston Butt Prices



## hawgheaven (May 14, 2007)

Just curious how much you folks are paying for your butts. I picked up two really nice big butts from BJ's Wholesale Club for $1.39 lb last week. Also, their fresh hams usually go for $0.99 lb, but they had zero in stock. I prefer the butts anyway...


----------



## cajunsmoker (May 14, 2007)

I can usually get butts at one store or another for .99 per lb.


----------



## gofish (May 15, 2007)

Roger, Rodger (I've been waiting to say that) ............ .99/lb is a frequent sale price in MD too.  But I dont mind paying more if it looks real fresh, that goes for all meats.  I pay'd  about a $1.49/lb for a boneless one when I made Buckboard bacon this past winter.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 15, 2007)

We pay $1.99 on sale.


----------



## ultramag (May 15, 2007)

Local market just had butts on sale last week. They were $1.39 a lb.


----------



## t-bone tim (May 15, 2007)

Paying about 2.49# cad...here in eastern canada ....we take it on the chin on our pork and poultry prices.....Hmmmmmmm   gas and milk also ....


----------



## nogoer (May 15, 2007)

Yeah thats about right for us in CT. I was at stop and shop last sunday and they had a couple butts marked at 1.99. I checked them twice to see whether it was a sale price or not. It appeared that 1.99 per pound is regular price, although i meant to ask the meat counter guy but forgot. 

Butts never used to be in stock, occasionally i could get "country style" ribs. Now ive been there a few times and seen them in the thing every time. I think there is a luker meat guy in my area. They had casings too at one point that someone else requested and now butts?!?


----------



## lovetosmoke (May 15, 2007)

Our regular price is $1.59


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 15, 2007)

Our price this week in eastern WV is $1.77, supposedly on sale at Foodland.


----------



## hhersh (May 15, 2007)

at our local Sams Club. Thats about normal hereabout.


----------



## teacup13 (May 15, 2007)

heck i would pay 1.49lb if i could find them... even 1.99 a lb... nobody around here has any, they cut them up, gotta find a butcher that will tell me the day he/she is going to cut them


----------



## tonto1117 (May 15, 2007)

Have you tried sams club in Flint??


----------



## teacup13 (May 15, 2007)

no i havent... i am not a member... i am not allowed to become a member there..lol

missus teacups grandmother is but we are not allowed to go shopping together because we find too many deals..lol


----------



## denvran (May 16, 2007)

Just called a meat packer here in Boise, this week butts runnin $1.44/lb
2 buts/pk 15lb average. First time to use a meat packer had been buting from wally's for 1.69/lb but i think wally's has 2 much fat


----------



## hawgheaven (May 16, 2007)

Well, so far I'm really impressed with BJ's meat dept., both with quality and prices. Unfortunately, they run out of some things too quickly and don't get restocked when I need them... I guess I'll just have to get to know the meat manager a little better...


----------



## tonto1117 (May 16, 2007)

Lol, I know what you mean, I have to put mental blinders on somtimes when I walk in, Either that or I only bring enough cash to pay for what I'm looking to buy. 
They also have free passes, just call ahead to the desk and ask them if they have any free passes cause you want to try it  out before buying a membership. I have also seen the free passes in the Sunday paper.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 16, 2007)

Ditto! I have to go in those kind of places with a list and adhere strictly to it. I call it stealth shopping - I'm in, get what I need, and I'm out. Quickly. My wife hates going there with me, as she loves to "stray" from said list...


----------



## rubmymeat (May 16, 2007)

I just bought a case of butt at Sam's Club in Indianapolis for .99 a lb.  That is the case price.  The price for individual butts is 1.30 something.  I imagine Sam's Club prices are the same no matter where the store is located. The case I bought was 69 lbs.  We are going to have a party this weekend!


----------



## farmall (May 20, 2007)

1.39 here in western oklahoma. Our local butcher kills hogs on thursdays so I get them really fresh and no bones.


----------



## teacup13 (May 20, 2007)

finally found a place(well the missus did..lol)... $1.39/lb regular price when you buy one butt or talk to a junior butcher.... $.99/lb when you talk to the head butcher


----------



## hawgheaven (May 14, 2007)

Just curious how much you folks are paying for your butts. I picked up two really nice big butts from BJ's Wholesale Club for $1.39 lb last week. Also, their fresh hams usually go for $0.99 lb, but they had zero in stock. I prefer the butts anyway...


----------



## cajunsmoker (May 14, 2007)

I can usually get butts at one store or another for .99 per lb.


----------



## gofish (May 15, 2007)

Roger, Rodger (I've been waiting to say that) ............ .99/lb is a frequent sale price in MD too.  But I dont mind paying more if it looks real fresh, that goes for all meats.  I pay'd  about a $1.49/lb for a boneless one when I made Buckboard bacon this past winter.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 15, 2007)

We pay $1.99 on sale.


----------



## ultramag (May 15, 2007)

Local market just had butts on sale last week. They were $1.39 a lb.


----------



## t-bone tim (May 15, 2007)

Paying about 2.49# cad...here in eastern canada ....we take it on the chin on our pork and poultry prices.....Hmmmmmmm   gas and milk also ....


----------



## nogoer (May 15, 2007)

Yeah thats about right for us in CT. I was at stop and shop last sunday and they had a couple butts marked at 1.99. I checked them twice to see whether it was a sale price or not. It appeared that 1.99 per pound is regular price, although i meant to ask the meat counter guy but forgot. 

Butts never used to be in stock, occasionally i could get "country style" ribs. Now ive been there a few times and seen them in the thing every time. I think there is a luker meat guy in my area. They had casings too at one point that someone else requested and now butts?!?


----------



## lovetosmoke (May 15, 2007)

Our regular price is $1.59


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 15, 2007)

Our price this week in eastern WV is $1.77, supposedly on sale at Foodland.


----------



## hhersh (May 15, 2007)

at our local Sams Club. Thats about normal hereabout.


----------



## teacup13 (May 15, 2007)

heck i would pay 1.49lb if i could find them... even 1.99 a lb... nobody around here has any, they cut them up, gotta find a butcher that will tell me the day he/she is going to cut them


----------



## tonto1117 (May 15, 2007)

Have you tried sams club in Flint??


----------



## teacup13 (May 15, 2007)

no i havent... i am not a member... i am not allowed to become a member there..lol

missus teacups grandmother is but we are not allowed to go shopping together because we find too many deals..lol


----------



## denvran (May 16, 2007)

Just called a meat packer here in Boise, this week butts runnin $1.44/lb
2 buts/pk 15lb average. First time to use a meat packer had been buting from wally's for 1.69/lb but i think wally's has 2 much fat


----------



## hawgheaven (May 16, 2007)

Well, so far I'm really impressed with BJ's meat dept., both with quality and prices. Unfortunately, they run out of some things too quickly and don't get restocked when I need them... I guess I'll just have to get to know the meat manager a little better...


----------



## tonto1117 (May 16, 2007)

Lol, I know what you mean, I have to put mental blinders on somtimes when I walk in, Either that or I only bring enough cash to pay for what I'm looking to buy. 
They also have free passes, just call ahead to the desk and ask them if they have any free passes cause you want to try it  out before buying a membership. I have also seen the free passes in the Sunday paper.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 16, 2007)

Ditto! I have to go in those kind of places with a list and adhere strictly to it. I call it stealth shopping - I'm in, get what I need, and I'm out. Quickly. My wife hates going there with me, as she loves to "stray" from said list...


----------



## rubmymeat (May 16, 2007)

I just bought a case of butt at Sam's Club in Indianapolis for .99 a lb.  That is the case price.  The price for individual butts is 1.30 something.  I imagine Sam's Club prices are the same no matter where the store is located. The case I bought was 69 lbs.  We are going to have a party this weekend!


----------



## farmall (May 20, 2007)

1.39 here in western oklahoma. Our local butcher kills hogs on thursdays so I get them really fresh and no bones.


----------



## teacup13 (May 20, 2007)

finally found a place(well the missus did..lol)... $1.39/lb regular price when you buy one butt or talk to a junior butcher.... $.99/lb when you talk to the head butcher


----------

